# My little man - 17 days old. Help me name him!



## EmmaMia (Jul 28, 2013)

This little man is currently with his brothers and sisters and mum (and aunty too!) mum and aunty were abandoned on the street (approx 5 months old) Aunty Evie has had kittens but we don't know where they are. Mummy Ella gave birth to 5 beauties on 24th July and this is my little man at 17 days old.

Isn't he just gorgeous! But he's so beautiful I can't think of a name! Any ideas guys?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awww how cute is he, do you have pics of the rest of the litter,  i am hopeless at naming animals, _


----------



## EmmaMia (Jul 28, 2013)

colliemerles said:


> _awww how cute is he, do you have pics of the rest of the litter,  i am hopeless at naming animals, _


This one was taken today :001_tt1:

Left to right:
Mine, bobby, Louis, jax and dolly


----------



## KittyKat102 (Jul 23, 2013)

They are so adorable! As for names... Dusk, Smokey, Milo, Storm, Jasper, Casper and Jake. Hope you find a good name for him!


----------



## EmmaMia (Jul 28, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AdmiralKitten (Aug 13, 2013)

He needs a good strong name. Like Titan or... well actually titan is all I got right now. I just barely settled on a name for my little cuddle monster


----------



## EmmaMia (Jul 28, 2013)

AdmiralKitten said:


> He needs a good strong name. Like Titan or... well actually titan is all I got right now. I just barely settled on a name for my little cuddle monster


How funny, someone else said Titan and everyone at work says he needs a strong name!

It's so hard isn't it!

Latest pic attached!


----------



## Rebelneck (Jul 13, 2013)

He is one of five ... Call him Quin


----------



## lovemykittys (Jul 11, 2013)

oooh they are just too cute :001_wub:


----------



## EmmaMia (Jul 28, 2013)

What about the name Oz?
Short for Orinoco cos he's my little wobbly womble!


----------



## Figaro (Jul 27, 2013)

What about Tyson? It's a strong name to live up to.

Mines called Rocky so they are both little fighters


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Well the first name that came to me was Spike


----------



## Doguiesrus (Apr 18, 2012)

Freckles! He's soon cute!


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

:thumbup1: Awww he was born on my birthday. I think he should be called Julius after the month he was born in. Its a good strong name.


----------



## hayleyhitchcock (May 8, 2013)

I like Quin, as someone else suggested. But I also like Simba or Reuben (you can call him Roo for short - I'm sure he bounces round like Kangaroo) 
Let us know what you decide to call him. Such a cutie


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Rebelneck said:


> He is one of five ... Call him Quin


Or Fiver after the rabbit in watership down.


----------



## EmmaMia (Jul 28, 2013)

Still not decided!! Finally bought some toys/scratch post/bowls and litter tray of his own that Mia hasn't laid her paws on (yet) he just needs a bed now!

Latest pic I have of him... Brilliant facial expression!!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I think he is adorable, but I have a 'thing' for tabby cats.

I love the name Orinoco, then call him Oz for short. I think that is perfect, really suits him. :smile5:


----------



## EmmaMia (Jul 28, 2013)

Just been sent this pic, 25 days old now, little man's growing up!


----------



## Rebelneck (Jul 13, 2013)

EmmaMia said:


> Just been sent this pic, 25 days old now, little man's growing up!


OMG I want him!:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## EmmaMia (Jul 28, 2013)

They're just lovely aren't they!


----------



## hayleyhitchcock (May 8, 2013)

ooooooh I love the one on the far right


----------



## EmmaMia (Jul 28, 2013)

hayleyhitchcock said:


> ooooooh I love the one on the far right


Her name is Dolly, she will be joining Molly kitten at my dads house when she's old enough  (26 days old today)


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

He is gorgeous!!! He looks like an Arnie to me....not sure why


----------



## EmmaMia (Jul 28, 2013)

Like Arnold Schwarzenegger?! Lol :001_tongue:


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

EmmaMia said:


> What about the name Oz?
> Short for Orinoco cos he's my little wobbly womble!


I used to absolutely love the Wombles and my favourite was Orinoco.

He looks like a Bailey to me. Whatever you decide to call him, he is gorgeous


----------



## GalaxyGirl (Aug 23, 2013)

He is just tooo cute!! 

Im terrible at names but I would say Milo or Ace


----------



## hayleyhitchcock (May 8, 2013)

Does he have a name yet?


----------

